# Part II from my return: 1st up 68 Ford Mustang GT



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*If I had to pick my Favorite Ford Mustang/Shelby GT\GT500 would be between 66-68 model years. I've spend about 3 month thinking the best way to start this Pony Project, then parts fitting, Style, Wheels, and research. I don't own Air brush, all is Spray can and little jars of paint. I try to be different I still to date never has follow the direction sheets just by real life exprience....Am almost finish so here is what it looks in stage 3....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part II*

























*Mind you the Tires are not original from the kit, I just didn't like them so I came up with these cool looking Good Years PlyGlass 15s....:thumbsup:*


----------



## MP412 (Feb 2, 2013)

Diggin that color! Can't wait to start my ponies. Think this just kicked me in the rear to actually get em rolling! Lookin good bud.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Projects for 2013*



MP412 said:


> Diggin that color! Can't wait to start my ponies. Think this just kicked me in the rear to actually get em rolling! Lookin good bud.


*Thanks Buddy!, I have some more detailing to go and next up is my 62 VW..Follow by my 55 Chevy Step side pick-up Truck...and hopefully before Spring my 1960 Chevy Impala....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part III*

*Hello Folks, am now sown to the finish with my Revell 1/25 1968 Ford Mustang GT, I totally forgot the reason why it takes so long to built a 125 car and for my next car I'll plan ahead to avoid slow downs.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Part III continue*


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Looks great! Nice metallic in the paint!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

camaro75 said:


> *...I totally forgot the reason why it takes so long to built a 125 car...*


It only takes "so long" if you care about the finished result. Anyone can throw one together in a few days if their only goal is just to get it built; quality work takes time and patience...and at least a little talent and skill.


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

scottnkat said:


> looking good!


*Thanks Scott, am almost there...and WOW!, its looking so far. I see some mistakes already on my next model it won't happen Some molding lines I missed to sand down, the tranny I missed some sanding there too, and the paint job I could of slow down a little too...but overall its coming along just great....Tomorrow my final pictures....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

dge467 said:


> Looks great! Nice metallic in the paint!


*Thanks Mr.D, My local hobby store didn't have a bigger selection in paints, I should of check out Pep-boys for paints.....:thumbsup:*


----------



## camaro75 (Feb 12, 2010)

*Indeed*



Zombie_61 said:


> It only takes "so long" if you care about the finished result. Anyone can throw one together in a few days if their only goal is just to get it built; quality work takes time and patience...and at least a little talent and skill.


*Thanks Mr.Z and you're right about that, I was like that In real life with my 1975 Camaro LT, It took me 3-years to bring it back to life and raced it for 8-years after then I got lay-off, Divorce X2, got involved with DN MTN racing on Ski slopes upstate NY...Then I meet my third wife and since 2009-present collecting diecast Cars....then just last year I pulled out all of my 125 Plastic cars...and this is my first In a Long time....patience is and should be the #1 tool in building models Car/Truck...Thanks Buddy!...:thumbsup: *


----------

